# Sticky  Mandatory: READ BEFORE POSTING



## Mike Lang

Questions about displays do not go in this area. Please click on and read all of the following three links *whether you think it applies to your question or not.*

Read them all the way through. There's information in them that will see you get the best help in the timeliest manner.



NOTE: Put a LOCATION in the TITLE of ALL antenna threads & RabbitEars or TVFOOL report LINK in 1st post.
NOTE: Check the LOCAL RECEPTION area for your city before posting antenna help questions in this section.
LOCAL THREAD INDEX



Other links of interest:

For DirecTV issues, start with the DirecTV Master Thread
The Official AVS HDTV STB Synopsis!
The Official AVS Antenna and Related Hardware Topic
Thank You


----------



## DrDon

Please SEARCH existing threads for an answer to your problem before starting a new one. In many cases, your issue has already been asked and answered. If not, post a reply in one of the existing threads which will alert everyone subscribed to that thread and move it to the top. Gets more eyes on your problem more quickly. Thanks.

And make your topic title as specific as possible. The more information in the title, the better the odds you'll catch the eyes of someone who has the solution. Very few members bother to click on topics that just say "Help."

When asking for help involving a device or component always include *MAKE AND MODEL* numbers. "I have a Denon receiver hooked up to my DirecTV STB and I'm getting picture but no sound" doesn't really tell us ANYthing. Throw in model numbers and it helps us diagnose issues more quickly. 

Also helps to know how you have things connected. The more you put in your first post, the less time wasted while members ask you for the information, anyway. Might as well supply it up front, whether you think it's relevant or not.


----------

